# Per Code die Browser Anwendung beenden



## housewaerts (29. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es einen HTML Befehl, der den kompletten Browser schliesst, wenn man zb, einen Button auf einer HP klicken würde.

Greez Maze


----------



## matdacat (29. September 2005)

Versuch mal this.close() in JavaScript. Glaube aber, dass der Benutzer dann nochmals bestätigen muss, ob der Browser wirklich geschlossen werden soll.

Eine schönere Lösung wäre vielleicht, deine Seite in einem PopUp zu öffnen, damit kannst du dann machen, was du möchtest.


----------



## housewaerts (29. September 2005)

schönen dank für die info, das funkz aber leider nicht mit self, this usw.. close... na ja muss mal noch ein bischen probieren, danke matze


----------



## matdacat (29. September 2005)

Hab schnell gesucht, vielleicht hilfts dir weiter:
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#close


----------



## Gumbo (29. September 2005)

> […] gibt es einen HTML Befehl, der den kompletten Browser schliesst, wenn man zb, einen Button auf einer HP klicken würde.


Erst einmal gibt es keine HTML-Befehle, da HTML _k?e?i?n?e_ Programmiersprache ist. Desweiteren wäre solch ein Verhalten ein massiver Eingriff in die Privatshpäre des Benutzers und ist daher kein erwünschtes Feature eines Browsers.


----------



## housewaerts (30. September 2005)

hello matdacat ... schönen dank erstmal für die info! vielleicht weiss noch jemand bescheid. greez maze


----------



## hpvw (30. September 2005)

Die eigene Seite ohne Wunsch des Nutzers zu schließen finde ich schon frech, ein selbst geöffnetes Popup, wie zum Beispiel hier den Dateianhang-Dialog, zu schließen hilft gelegentlich der Usability der Seite und wird daher von den meisten Browsern auch zugelassen, jedoch den ganzen Browser schließen zu wollen könnte man schon als Hacking-Angriff gegen den Clientrechner werten. Der User könnte ja auch andere Fenster bzw. Tabs, als das mit Deiner Seite geöffnet haben.

Du kannst mit einem kleinen JavaScript auch den Browser zum Absturz bringen (und damit schließen).

So ein Skript ist mit Sicherheit über Google zu finden. Posten werde ich es hier nicht, um nicht eine weitere Quelle für Skriptkiddies zu eröffnen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## housewaerts (30. September 2005)

kurze info warum explorer beenden. wir nutzen nur eine c# anwendung über eine webanwendung im explorer. um sicher zu gehen, das die angemeldeten user auch wirklich die applikation beenden und verlassen brauche ich so eine maßnahme. 

schönes we euch, matze


----------



## PuReSteeL (1. Oktober 2005)

Das hat ja nun gar nichts mehr HTML zu tun. Warum löscht ihr nicht einfach die SESSION nach einer gewissen Zeit?
Ist ja wohl eher ein aspx und c# Problem und gehört also auch in das entsprechende Forum.

Grüße


----------

